

Notice: We're turning off the YC application form at 10pm Pacific - pg

Since people are still applying, I thought we'd better announce when the application form will be turned off.  If you want to apply, do it by tonight at 10 Pacific time.  Please don't get your hopes up, though. The odds of a late application getting funded are much lower, and the odds of us funding one this late (the first dinner is on Tuesday) are very low indeed.
======
davidu
I'm sure you'd agree that the quality of an idea has no bearing on the time
that it was submitted.

So I wonder... Do you think you've missed any investments because the company
timing didn't coalesce with a funding cycle?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Then they wait a couple months and show up much earlier in the next cycle.

~~~
lanstein
nice handle :)

~~~
spicyj
I assume that's just his name and middle initials?

~~~
LaPingvino
koenigdavid = king David

------
mrduncan
I'm curious - how many at this point (if any) have been funded which were
submitted late?

~~~
pg
4

------
alex1
Will every application get a response, even if it's a rejection?

~~~
pg
Yes.

